# Wikimapia: Colleges In Pakistan



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

AGHA KHAN MEDICAL COLLEGE, KARACHI
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! 


ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE, LAHORE
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


KING EDWARD MEDICAL COLLEGE, LAHORE
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


NISHTER MEDICAL COLLEGE, MULTAN
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! 


FATIMA JINNAH MEDICAL COLEGE FOR WOMEN, LAHORE
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


BAQAI MEDICAL UNIVERSITY, KARACHI
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


DOW MEDICAL UNIVERSITY, KARACHI
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


DOW INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE, KARACHI
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Above are are some of the maps for medical colleges of Pakistan, for now, and with time Insha'Alah there will be more additions sooner or later. 

*This thread is strictly for pictures, images, drawings of Pakistan medical colleges so please don't post non-relevant stuff in this thread, thanks and oh EID MUBARAK EVERYBODY...!


----------

